# Cell phone number changes



## NZCowboy

Cell phone numbers with the three service providers in Egypt will increase to 11 digits instead of the current 10.

The extra digit will be added to the code part while the rest of the number will remain
unchanged, as follows:

1- Vodafone: Zero will be added to the code part - 010 will be 0100, 019 will be 0109, 016 will be 0106.

2- Mobinil: "2" will be added to the code part - 012 will be 0122, 018 will be 0128, 017 will be 0127. 


3- Etisalat: "1" will be added to the code part- 011 will be 0111, 014 will be 0114.

Individuals can be accessed through both old and new numbers during a transition period of three to four months starting from Thursday, March 9, 2010.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Thanks for that NC... I have not received any details from both my cell phone providers.. but what's new?

Maiden


----------



## MensEtManus

Thanks for the update.


----------



## GM1

we tried the new numbers, still not working correctly, better use the old numbers for a while longer.


----------



## NZCowboy

GM1
Just checked with my IT department who forwarded this info to me and it should read the 9th*April* 2010 .... sorry


----------



## Sam

Really?!

This is the first I've heard, for something quite major there is so little publicity!!

Thanks for the update


----------



## thebends

when will this happen ?


----------



## countess

apparently this will not happen for at least a year until all mobile providers have updated their systems to cope with it. This could take more than a year knowing Egypt.


----------

